# Old school kicker subs



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone here ever heard of a Kicker C18 competion / freeair subwoofer (woofer?).









Kicker C18 seperates gold letter 18 inch subwoofers competition | eBay


Cones baskets magnets all in good shape. Both are working subs. Both are missing logo dust cap and each sub suffers from a small tear in surround that has been repaired.



www.ebay.com





I'm having trouble finding much information on it. I found the manual, thst's it.

It has piqued my interest. Obviously in need of a full rebuild, but rebuilding subs has become something of a hobby since I rebuilt my Kicker L7 12. 

I've been a Kicker fan for years even though I'm still pissed that they discontinued the incredible sounding L5 subs in about 2008.

If I can get it at a reasonable price and get the parts to rebuild it. . .

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Its from the late 80's early nineties era. They had a C series for sealed boxes and a F series for freeair/IB. Great subs back in the day but not sure i would touch those.


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> Its from the late 80's early nineties era. They had a C series for sealed boxes and a F series for freeair/IB. Great subs back in the day but not sure i would touch those.


For me it's mostly for the fun of rebuilding. They'll stand up to about 1600 watts in free air mode, right? I'm joking, in case that sounded mean.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

if youre going to rebuild you can use a dayton DATS and shoot for a 0.7 QTS... not sure if you would be able to get an original spider and cone so you would likely need to do some experimentation with different aftermarket options anyways... really all that would be original is the motor structure and the basket... no way you could find an original cone, surround, and spider...


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

cman said:


> if youre going to rebuild you can use a dayton DATS and shoot for a 0.7 QTS... not sure if you would be able to get an original spider and cone so you would likely need to do some experimentation with different aftermarket options anyways... really all that would be original is the motor structure and the basket... no way you could find an original cone, surround, and spider...


And the original cone was stitched to the surround for durability - believe it’s difficult to replicate this far out of production.

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

The old C series were great subs though. Very popular circle 1990-1995 or so.

Efficient, liked large enclosures. I ran 4 of the C15's circa 1991, each with 3 cubes in a wall of my extra cab Toyota 4x4.

Ran all 4 off a series VII Hifonics Boltar. 900 watts or so, and they were impressive. 

Door pods with a pair of C6.5's and D20 tweets, ran on some more series VII Odin and Pluto, respectively. Fed via an old school Pioneer cd head unit out to a Coustic XM3 crossover, then to a Sony XE-700 din EQ.

I had lots of spl, but it sounded awesome as well. 131db certified back then. If you think 131db isn't loud, think again.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree with all of the above. I have two “good letter” C10-4 currently. One in great shape, the other in okay shape. Even Though they are C models which are meant to be used in a sealed application I still ran one in a ported box anyway because I like ported boxes ha ha I ran that sub up until about a year ago fed off of an alpine 3539 with 400 W RMS

I knew a guy Wayback in the day who had a C 18 in a spare tire well of a late 80s Daytona. It actually sounded pretty good even though it was on fairly low wattage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

